# Eichhornia diversifolia



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

Eichhornia diversifolia


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Jun 3, 2005)

Great picture! Awesome looking plant! Good job, what camera do you have?


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

Camera Sony MVC-CD1000

Thank you 
Edward


----------



## fish7days (Jul 30, 2005)

Nice camera !!

Did you use any off camera flash?

André


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

No flash. I prefer low light settings.


----------



## fish7days (Jul 30, 2005)

Cool feature to have the specs of each pic !! Nice depth of field at 2.8. I figured the shutter speed had to be slow for low light but you had a nice wide fstop with it. I'm guessing it was not handheld, but tripod? I was looking for a blurred rising bubble to telltale the shutter speed and saw one, which was pretty cool. Nice pic overall, and very dramatically combined with the background.

Andre


----------

